# Brother motor lock



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello everyone, I have a brother be 0901 e single head nine needle machine. Iam completely new to embroidery. I just tried to embroider on some backing paper(not sure if thats the way its called). The machine all of a sudden just stopped and the needle staye down and it said motor z lock. So i tried to adjust the wheel at the back to 200 and its stuck. So, I checked where the bobbin goes and i guess it got locked because all the thread was built up, i think its called a bird nest. I have taken most of the tread out and the motor is still locked. Do i have to diassemble the whole bobbin case so i can clean it better and the machine will detect that and unlock itself? 

I would really appreciate it for any help!

Thanks!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Try taking the needle out - you may have to break the needle in half to get it out. Then work on cleaning out the bobbin area. Be sure to look for pieces of the needle that may have broken off and are in the hook bobbin area.


----------



## alm_limited (Oct 23, 2008)

Check out the brother website:

Manuals and Product Documentation for your Brother Product

lists document on motor locks for 901e

also many other documents including owners manual if needed.

Hope that helps.

Good Luck.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the replys. The need wouldnt raise up, but now it does raise up. I downlaoded the motor lock manual and it says it happens due to the bird nest of needle in the bobbin area. I cleared out all the thread that was stuck in the bobbin area and it still says motor (z) lock. Like lets say that I turn the machine on, it alligns itself like normal, but when ever i hi the cut thread button, i can hear the motor turn, and i can also hear it trys to turn the rotary hook, then it just locks itself... 
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Look very carefully around the hook/bobbin area. There may be a thread wrapped around something that is causing the continuted problem. Sometimes thread will get wrapped caught behind the hook assembly and you won't find it unless you take it apart.

I have a Baurdan and though it won't be exactly like your machine this should give you an idea where the problem may be. I have attached a picture of my hook assembly with an arrow pointing to the place where 9 times out of 10 there is a piece of thread caught that is causing the problem.


----------



## k8rogers120 (Feb 27, 2017)

does anyone know of someone who could service/fix my bother machine? i'm in new jersey. it's a one head 9 needle 0901E.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You could try Step-One in Plainsboro, I've used Stephon in the past on my 6 needle machines, I'm not sure if he works/worked on the commercial Brother machines. (609) 462-4934. Another alternative would be Jeff (EmbroidTek) on this forum, he's not local but he might be able to talk you through how to resolve it...

Where are you located in NJ?


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

You could also pm me i do phone support for brother machines. 
Z lock is often caused by trim knife jam in a couple of places.


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

Commonest thing is a bent thread holding plate. You can take it out without detriment to the machine's operation. If you've had a big bird's nest you may have distorted it, preventing moving knife from parking correctly or disengaging from the cam.


----------



## TalkingTees (Apr 5, 2018)

LTPEMB said:


> You could also pm me i do phone support for brother machines.
> Z lock is often caused by trim knife jam in a couple of places.


LOCATIONS???? This is my exact problem right now. I know it is not the bobbin.... When i give the trim knife a lil Resistance at the back of the machine under the metal panel it works fine. small area and hard to see so i cannot locate the problem. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Again you can PM me if you need a lot of help. For the most part it could be the kicker solenoid, miss adjustment in the positioning pin for the actuation lever miss adjusted blade positioning, miss adjusted cam gear distance/timing.


----------

